# Scart 10.0 2011-er Modell



## superkeller (8. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welchen Raddurchmesser das neue Scart 10.0 hat. Ich war mir sicher, dass das Rad 28" Räder hat, die Radon-Hotline bestätigte mir aber 26". Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ab das stimmt.

Zudem habe ich noch Fragen zu der idealen Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 1.90m gross, Schrittlänge 90cm. Rechnerisch ergibt sich ein 58-er Rahmen, Scart gibt es aber nur als 56 und 60-er. Ich möchte möglichst bequem auf dem Rad sitzen. Ich habe bereits vier Mails an Radon geschrieben, aber keine einzige Antwort bekommen, und der MA an der Hotline hat das Scart als MTB eingestuft !?

Vielen Dank für Infos


----------



## donprogrammo (8. April 2011)

Lustig, dass die Hotline ihre eigenen Räder nicht kennt. Das Scart ist ein Crossrad, und sicher kein MTB. Es hat mehr mit einem Trekkingrad gemein als mit einem MTB.

Es hat definitiv 28" Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123Luomi (8. April 2011)

superkeller schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welchen Raddurchmesser das neue Scart 10.0 hat. Ich war mir sicher, dass das Rad 28" Räder hat, die Radon-Hotline bestätigte mir aber 26". Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ab das stimmt.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber die Beiträge sind unglaublich. Sind die eigentlich gefakt oder seid ihr wirklich so blöd. Das Scart ist doch bestimmt auf der Radon Page zu finden. Dafür schon angeblich 5 mal die Hotline anzurufen, anzumailen ist doch unglaublich. Bei einer 90er Schrittlänge ergibt sich nach der 2/3 Formel 60. Wenn auf der Radon Page das Modell nur in 56 und 60 lieferbar ist, nach einem 58 zu fragen ist doch ......zum HEULEN.
Überhaupt: Diesen Beitrag zu lesen und zu kommentieren ist eigentlich schon selber Panne.


----------



## superkeller (8. April 2011)

Hallo 123Luomi,

bevor Du so etwas schreibst, schau doch mal bitte selbst auf der Radon-Seite nach. Bei der technischen Beschreibung vom Scart 10 steht nichts über den Raddurchmesser. Daher habe ich sicherheitshalber bei Radon angerufen. Die haben mit deffinitiv 26" bestätigt, sogar sicherheitshalber noch einen Kollegen gefragt, der öfters in der Werkstatt ist.
Nun zu der Rahmengrösse: Radon gibt für Crossräder einen Faktor von 0,64 an, bei dem bei mir recht genau ein 58-er Rahmen rauskommt. Bei Fragen und Zwischengrössen enpfiehlt Radon, bei der Hotline anzurufen....
Deine 2/3-Formel gilt vielleicht für Rennräder, nicht aber unbedingt für Crossräder.

Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach "total Panne" daran, wenn man sich schlaumacht, bevor man sich ein teures Rad kauft, und dann wieder zurückgeben muss, weil es nicht passt ?

Ich erwarte hier kompetente Antworten, keine Beleidigungen. Es gibt halt immer wieder Teilnehmer, die müssen auf alles antworten, auch wenn nichts dabei rauskommt.


----------



## donprogrammo (8. April 2011)

2/3 sind ja fast 0,64, und da das alles Faustformeln sind nehmen wir das mal als das gleiche an.
Das du nach der größe fragst ist auch ok.
Dass die von Radon so ein mist über die Reifengröße erzählen ist allerdings ein Witz


----------



## superkeller (9. April 2011)

Hey 123Luomi,

eins wollte ich Dir noch sagen. Das schlimmste was es gibt, sind Typen mit Halbwissen, die sich für ungeheuer wichtig halten und zu allem Ihren Senf dazugeben müssen. Und das noch mit einer beleidigenden Art und Weise. Das und sonst nichts ist "total Panne". "Total blöd" bist hier nur Du mit Deinen unkontrollierten Antworten, ansonsten hättest Du vorher mal auf die Radon-Seite geschaut ob Du den Raddurchmesser dort findest. Die Angaben von der Radon Hotline waren auf jeden Fall falsch.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (9. Mai 2011)

Ich schreib meine Frage mal hier rein, weil das der neueste Thread zum Thema Scart ist. Was ist denn die maximale Reifenbreite (Semislicks) die man einem Scart-Rahmen aus 2010 mit/ohne Schutzblechen zumuten kann?

Danke,
Jonathan


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Mai 2011)

Reifen mit 42 mm Breite passen beim Scart sowohl auf Felge als auch Rahmen und Gabel.

Euer RADON Team


----------

